# off thread: wedding dress idea



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I posted in the sewing and quilting forum about a idea I have for a wedding dress and I would like everyone's opinions..................

TIA
Caren Freed some day Caren Gibson


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is this for you? How about one like this https://www.google.com/search?q=woo...hl=en&client=safari#biv=i|2;d|bGH94Kg58iDKmM:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

If I were young and where I am now in life (yeah, right, dream on) and getting married I would do this - 
http://colorandtexture.wordpress.com/2009/08/27/a-wonderfully-woolie-wedding-dress/wool-wedding-dress/

Do what makes you happy. Don't worry about ANYONE else. If your comfortable in it, happy, etc...go for it, hey, it's your day! love the barn idea too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw this dress/coat yesterday: Sweater Coat Wedding Dress










It's made all out of upcylcled sweaters cut up and sewn together. It looks really not too difficult, but like there would be some serious time involved in finding all the sweaters and planning things. 

There's also this one: http://www.etsy.com/listing/72992621/off-white-hand-knit-dress-wedding-dress?ref=usr_faveitems 










Oh, and CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I like the top dress, not so much the bottom one. Of course, I love the shepherdess's gown.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

A circle skirt made from a chenille bedspread could be really neat - with a ruffled hem, like a Western dance skirt. Then a plain tank top in satin or silk or something, with a knitted jacket over top, perhaps? Something with flared sleeves, like this one (also from Inspired to Knit, actually) might be nice:










I love long full skirts. I wear them most of the time, actually. Easy to move in, can wear flat shoes and still look elegant, no need for nylons (or even socks), and you can sit cross legged on the floor and still look like a lady!

(Yeah, SvenskaFlicka, now you know why I want to wear peasant garb for every day. It's COMFORTABLE!)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, I want to wear peasant garb too! It is so awesome!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Marchie - I'm so glad you posted the shepherdess dress. That's my favorite of all time! (and using the shepherd crook - way cool!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The whole story of that dress is wonderful!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)




----------

